# What movie has left the strongest impression on you?



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

It can be anime or movies or TV series. It could be anything. For me, its probably the J-drama Byakuyakou. What left a strong impression on you? What movie is your greatest inspiration?


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Spike Lee's Do The Right Thing.
Not a day goes by where I don't think about it.
It did not "inspire" me, per se.

But it was one of those movies I could never forget.


----------



## Agni (Jan 5, 2012)

Requiem for a dream.


----------



## OddOneOwt (Feb 16, 2012)

The Truman Show


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Honestly, probably the first Toy Story. I watched that every day after school for months when I was 6.

I haven't had any movies really resonate with me in the past 5 years that I can recall. As far as TV, I don't watch a lot of it but I'm extremely dedicated to Breaking Bad. I've never felt such a mental/emotional connection to a character before finding that show. The acting, writing, delivery, and visuals are all top-notch in my opinion.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

For movies, probably Once, Fargo, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, or maybe The Usual Suspects. 

For television, probably Six Feet Under, Lost (for sure,) and Arrested Development.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

_Titanic_ made a big impression on me. I couldn't believe how bad it was. To this day I still wonder if there were two movies called _Titanic_ and I watched the wrong one.


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

Closer.

In high school I was goo-goo-ga-ga about love and finding 'The One.' I don't believe in that stuff anymore. Love isn't as pretty as people make it out to be, some people just let themselves be overtaken by the good parts as if that's all that really matters. I like the bad parts, unlike a lot of people. A relationship that's too simple bores me. Love, in its entirety, is actually chaotic.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

The Grey.


* *




It isn't about whether you live or die, it's about the fact that you want to be alive.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth followed closely by Bridge to Terabithia, Coraline, Truman Show and Big Fish. 

More recently, "Across the Universe" and "There will be blood".


----------



## descending (Mar 19, 2012)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Recently, Exit Through the Gift Shop. It scared me out of becoming a film student because I wasn't entirely sure of how pure some of my motives for wanting to make art were.


----------



## this cosmic dance (Feb 25, 2012)

The Shawkshank Redemption. Its really amazing to me the capacity the human spirit has to endure hardships with a little bit of hope and ingenuity.


----------

